# past dogs



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Post your past dogs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh oh ill play 

Kyza









Buu


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont have any pics of our dogs that have past on so here is one of one we had for two days.
Big boy (Biggie)


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Kyza is still mine and my dads favorit dog!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Carley said:


> Kyza is still mine and my dads favorit dog!


Aww thanks, i will let her know when i get hom, shes on the mantel peice 

Biggie is a solid boy!! cute.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP KOKO my first pit ... luv you always


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My boy *****. W e miss you my boy.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

butifull dogs!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is Mack Truck

















and Mary Jane


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

my first pitbull Riley :] the light one and cajun the darker one is an amstaff. my aunt still has cajun and i get to see him all the time


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Lil Mom 2010









RIP Kamakazi 2009

















RIP Money and Chino 2002


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are some previous dogs of mine

Ember










Simba










Sadie


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> RIP Lil Mom 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly,who is the last brindle beauty?Chino?What a heck of a looker!!!Love it!


----------

